# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Pianistja dhe këngëtarja Dorina Porodini në skenat gjermane

## Albo

*GJERMANI - Kush është Dorina Porodini?*

Dorina Porodini ka ardhur në Gjermani si studente në degën e pianos. Sot ajo është jo vetëm pianiste, por edhe mësuese pianoje dhe këngëtare opere. Qyteti, ku ajo banon Dyseldorfi, ofron shumë mundësi për artistët...

Dorinën e pashë për herë të parë në një koncert në Muzeun Folkwang të Esenit, me rastin e festës kombëtare të Shqipërisë, ku ajo interpretoi si këngëtare lirike, ndërsa bashkëshorti i saj e shoqëronte në piano: Është fat dhe privilegj i madh për mua, që e ndaj jetën time me një artist. Fakti që jemi të dy muzikantë dhe njerëz të afërt, na bën ta kuptojmë dhe ta plotësojmë shumë mirë njëri-tjetrin, duke krijuar një harmoni, që nuk arrihet lehtë mes dy muzikantëve.

Ajo, jeton prej 11 vitesh në Gjermani, ku kreu studimet e larta dhe më pas krijoi familjen e saj. Njeriu me të cilin ka lidhur jetën është pianist dhe të dy bashkëpunojnë e japin koncerte në qytete të Gjermanisë, por edhe jashtë saj.

*Profesioni i parë i Dorinës është pianoja*

Ajo është rritur dhe ka qenë shumë e lidhur me pianon. Nëna e saj, pedagoge pianoje në Liceun Artistik në Tiranë, ishte nxitja kryesore që Dorina t'i hynte mësimit të këtij instrumenti. Në liceun artistik Jordan Misja në Tiranë, ajo studioi me pedagogë mjaft të mirë. 2 vjet mësoi me pedagogen Margarita Milkani, e cila i dha një shtysë të madhe për rrugën që do të përshkonte më pas.

Dorina u diplomua fillimisht për piano në shkollën e lartë të muzikës Folkwang në Essen, në klasën e prof. Till Engel. Ndërkohë që studioja piano, dega e muzikës së dhomës më bëri që ta dashuroja lojën në ansambël dhe më lindi dëshira të specializohesha më shumë në këtë drejtim. Vendosa të studioja në Düsseldorf, në degën e Muzikës së Dhomës me prof. Tomas Leander, tregon Dorina.

Studimet në muzikë dhome i japin asaj mundësi ta provojë veten në drejtime të ndryshme. Kam krijuar përvoja në shoqërimin e këngëtarëve, të interpretoj krahas instrumenteve të tjerë në formacione të ndryshme, duke nisur nga duo (2 instrumente) deri në septet (7 instrumente). Me dy studente të tjera Dorina krijoi një trio në muzikë dhome. Ato patën shumë veprimtari dhe sukses në disa festivale në Gjermani, Norvegji dhe Itali dhe fituan 2 herë çmime në konkursin Schmolz und Bickenbach në Gjermani."

*Tek Dorina gërshetohen disa pasione muzikore*

Ajo gjithmonë ka patur dëshirë të hulumtojë dhe të zhvillohet në disa fusha. Ka katër vjet që studion kanto, një pasion i hershëm ky, i fjetur e i zgjuar tani vonë.

Shkëndija iu ndez gjatë studimit për pedagogji instrumentale në Düsseldorf, ku duhej të zgjidhte edhe një degë sekondare. Ajo e quan veten me fat që pati mundësi të hynte në klasën e pedagogut të njohur Alexandru Ionitza. I ndjeri, profesori im Ionitza, më motivonte çdo ditë, duke më thënë: Keni një zë të rrallë, që nuk duhet ta çoni dëm. Keni lindur për t'u bërë këngëtare lirike, tregon Dorina. Më pas Dorina fillon të marrë mësime nga profesori Boris Statsenko, bariton shumë i njohur në Gjermani dhe mexosopranoja e njohur shqiptare dhe pedagogia, Alma Strazimiri.

Sigurisht, duke qenë muzikante, Dorina e di shumë mirë, sesa e gjatë dhe e vështirë është rruga e një artisti për të arritur synimet e tij. Në fillim isha në dilemë, nëse duhet t'i hyja ose jo seriozisht kësaj rruge, që mund të ishte po aq e gjatë dhe e vështirë sa edhe rruga, që kisha bërë si pianiste, kujton ajo.

Sot Dorina përveç veprimtarisë koncertore, punon si pianiste në shkollën e lartë të muzikës Robert Shuman në Dyseldorf, ndërsa jep mësim pianoje në 2 shkolla artistike të këtij qyteti. Puna me studentët është sa e bukur aq edhe me përgjegjësi, sepse paraqitja e mirë e studentit në provime apo në daljet publike, është e lidhur drejtpërdrejt me lojën time, pra është një bashkëpunim, ku cilësia e lojës dhe përgatitja e mirë e të dy palëve, bëjnë suksesin.

Puna, që i jep Dorinës një kënaqësi të veçantë, është ajo si këngëtare në korin e Operës Musiktheater im Revier në Gelsenkirchen. Së fundi vumë në skenë operën Traviata, e cila ishte për mua një përvojë e rrallë. Në atë skenë nuk isha më një pianiste, por një këngëtare dhe një aktore, një artiste e zhvendosur në një dimension tjetër, më tregon Dorina.

*Me pasion dhe vullnet*

Suksesin në art, Dorina ia dedikon pasionit për muzikën dhe forcës së vullnetit për të punuar. Të qënit artist, vërtet kërkon talent, por mbi të gjitha kërkon përkushtim të madh për atë që bën dhe energji të jashtëzakonshme nga vetja. Vetëm pasioni, dashuria për artin, të japin forcën dhe vullnetin e duhur për të punuar e për të shkuar drejt suksesit.

Dorina nuk harron të përmendë faktin se në jetën e saj artistike kanë ndikuar edhe disa njerëz të veçantë, siç është nëna, që e futi në botën e artit, e ndihmoi të rritet artistikisht dhe sot e kësaj dite mbetet këshilltarja e saj kryesore. "Tek njerëzit e veçantë hyjnë edhe pedagogët, me të cilët kam patur fatin të punoj, si në Tiranë ashtu edhe në Gjermani, dhe pa dyshim, njeriu që është dhe do të mbetet mbështetësi i përhershëm, bashkëshorti im.

*Jeta në Gjermani* 

U bënë 11 vjet që Dorina Porodini jeton në Gjermani dhe ndihet shumë mirë. Kështu shpjegohet edhe fakti, që vendosa të ndërtoj jetën dhe familjen time këtu, rrëfen ajo. Dorina është shumë e kënaqur, që jeton në një vend, ku jeta artistike është shumë e zhvilluar dhe ngado të kthesh kokën, çdo gjë të lidh me artin: Gjermania është ndër ato vende, ku edhe një njeri i thjeshtë e ndjek muzikën klasike, e ndjen dhe e duartroket atë, gjë që e bën një artist, të ndihet më i vlerësuar. Në qytetin tim në Düsseldorf kanë jetuar Brahms, Schumann, Hajne etj dhe kjo është shumë domethënëse, thotë Dorina.

Ajo ndihet shumë e plotësuar në Gjermani, si artiste dhe si njeri, por ka dhe mban një lidhje të fortë me Shqipërinë. "Për mua është shumë e rëndësishme të mos humbas lidhjet me vendin tim dhe njerëzit, shprehet Dorina. Përveç familjes dhe miqve të afërt është sërish muzika, ajo që e mban lidhur me Shqipërinë me vija pentagramesh...

"Vitet e fundit kam patur disa angazhime muzikore në Shqipëri, mes të cilëve edhe koncerti im si pianiste me orkestrën e RTVSH, që e përmenda më herët. Do të doja një angazhim më të madh artistik në Shqipëri dhe dëshira ime është që një ditë të ngjitem në skenën shqiptare si këngëtare. 

(_Marre nga DeutcheWelle/BalkanWeb)
_

----------

